# Shrimp Breeding 2 - Raising and Breeding shrimps on a budget?



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

I've gotten lucky when my wife saw a little baby shrimp running away from a pair of Gertrudae Rainbowfish in my community tank. I had a bed of Riccia so it managed to escape with its life.

I tried to rescue it, but it was an impossible task. So I let fate decides its fate. I saw it again several days later, and it has gotten a little bigger. Within a week, there were 3..4..7..13...18 little guys and gals hiding in the Riccia bed.

It was one of the most exciting thing since my Convicts spawned some 20 years ago! Being a virgin shrimper, you can imagine the excitement.

I had not planned to breed the shrimps, but kept them for esthetic, and algae harvesting.

I have since sold some on advice from some of you. In hindsight, I should have kept them, but they did went to a good home.

The kiddies have grown quite big, and some are as big as the parent now. Some turned out reasonably decent, and some are not as vibrance.

Regardless, it is a wonderful sight to see 18+ shrimps clinging on one plant or another, some on gravel, some one a rock, and other simply swimming around.

I would like to ask if anyone could share how to raise and breed quality shrimps on a budget. If that's even possible...


Specifically..
1. Does a pair of quality shrimps breed quality offspring?
2. How and where to purchase quality shrimp for breeding?
3. What the ratio of quality to just standard offspring?
4. Can I breed quality shrimp in my planted tank with filtered water from the tap?
5. What special food do I need, and do I really need it?
6. What special additive, and do I really need it?

Thanks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone can raise shrimps very cheaply...you only need a small tank 10 gallon is sufficient, but a 5 is also good too if your not keeping a lot.

Cherry shrimps are some of the best to start with and cheap to get (lots of people on here have them usually around $1-2 each) They breed very easily/quickly so you will have a good amount in a very short time. They can be kept in regular tap water PH 7-7.6 in Miss, with just a good water conditioner added to it. I have used Topfin from BAs, or Amquel+ (petsmart has this one)

No heater is required, my shrimps live in room temp water all year round and do just fine  A sponge filter, air pump, is all that you need to get you started. A bag of pea gravel or Fluval shrimp soil from Big Als is good as a substrate (you can raise any shrimp off pea gravel except for the CRS/Taiwans) I raised 300+ OEBTs in pea gravel in PH 7.6 a couple of years ago.

Your pump and filter will be your biggest cost, but you can start with the corner type sponge filters for around $4.99 and a small pump about $12
from Petsmart or BAs. Go to Dragon Aquarium on the Dundas beside BAs and they sell pea gravel (med size is best, but you can mix it too) for real cheap...they also have the best prices on equipment too and always give a discount. 

They sometimes also have some small used tanks for sale too and you can usually bargain with them. They also have nice cheap plants for sale about $4.99 each, and again they give discounts. I have purchased a lot of plants from them over the years, and found their plants did better than BAs.

Some java fern, moss or a floating one is all you need. and some stones to made hideouts with, or a small piece of driftwood (needs to be soaked for a day or so for it to sink)

All in all you can have a small tank set up with shrimps for around $50.

If you want to wait till after Xmas, I have lots of mosses, stones, extra gravel, some extra sponges and maybe a tank that I can get you setup with for cheap. Gotta clean out my fish room anyway. 

PS: If you want to breed shrimps for possible resale down the road, you should always buy the best quality you can get for the money, JMO. If you start with good quality adults, your offspring should be the same or better in the next generations...then just use the best ones to continue breeding, sell off the lesser quality ones to new hobbyists.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

if only i knew you have shrimp i WILL ask to spare me some. I also want to have it in tank no matter if its the most lesser quality one, need it just for cleaning. Anyway may be in 2-3 months you will be having lots of it pm me if you will sell some. Every other month we are at your area for the dentist......sorry I'm out of topic..Cheers


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You didn't tell us the most important piece of information: what kind of shrimp?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If you mean me...I am breeding Taiwan Bees, SSS Mosura's, Tibees, Red Tigers at the moment.

My tank of Tibees will be coming available in the New Year when most of the babies/juvies will be grown up a bit more. I will post what I have available in January.

Only going to keep SSS mosura's and Taiwans from now on.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> If you mean me...I am breeding Taiwan Bees, SSS Mosura's, Tibees, Red Tigers at the moment.
> 
> My tank of Tibees will be coming available in the New Year when most of the babies/juvies will be grown up a bit more. I will post what I have available in January.
> 
> Only going to keep SSS mosura's and Taiwans from now on.


I meant the OP.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Blue Shrimps*

My wife loves anything that's blue, so having a colony of Caridina cf. cantonensis "Blue Tiger", or Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue would allow us to enjoy the hobby more together.. or more like I can continue to enjoy my hobby!

As she notice the baby yellow initially, they suddenly became her babies! I of course still have to do the work of caring and maintenance.

In understand that Blue Tiger are harder to keep and breed.

I likely will acquire some from Solar if he has them. Any other blue shrimps that I am not aware of.

I am also interested in Caridina sp. "Dark Green".


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LTPGuy said:


> My wife loves anything that's blue, so having a colony of Caridina cf. cantonensis "Blue Tiger", or Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue would allow us to enjoy the hobby more together.. or more like I can continue to enjoy my hobby!
> 
> As she notice the baby yellow initially, they suddenly became her babies! I of course still have to do the work of caring and maintenance.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, Caridina and Neocaridina require different water parameters. Neocaridina are generally very hardy. You can almost toss them into anything and they will survive, if not breed.

Caridina, on the other hand, tend to require a much more specialized and stable environment.

So the answer to your question would be:

1- Yes, very easily for neocaridina.

2- Maybe, takes quite a bit of experience for caridina.

I don't have any blue shrimps though, so you'll have to look elsewhere. 

Good luck!


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

If you want blue shrimp, maybe look at getting some blue velvets, they are bluer than the blue pearls for sure. They can't be kept with any other neo's though. Blue tigers are nice but are a bit harder to keep, prone to bacteria infection, etc. Neo's are usually the starter shrimp. Get a Ford Focus before you get a Porsche for your first car. lol.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

getochkn said:


> If you want blue shrimp, maybe look at getting some blue velvets, they are bluer than the blue pearls for sure. They can't be kept with any other neo's though. Blue tigers are nice but are a bit harder to keep, prone to bacteria infection, etc. Neo's are usually the starter shrimp. Get a Ford Focus before you get a Porsche for your first car. lol.


I've just google for the photo and Blue Velvet and will be my "starter".

Who sells Blue Velvet shrimps in Mississauga, or near Kennedy and Sheppard, or along the 401 between the two places? How much are they being sold for?

Would someone also answer my question about shrimp breeding true. That is, would a pair of nice looking Blue Velvet breed offsprings of the same grade, or is it a process of pick and choose.

I've just read an article of food from PlanetI, and it sounded like there are dye in some of the specialized food and additive? Any comment on this?

What food are you using to bring out the shrimp colours?

Thanks very much for your inputs.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> I've just google for the photo and Blue Velvet and will be my "starter".
> 
> Who sells Blue Velvet shrimps in Mississauga, or near Kennedy and Sheppard, or along the 401 between the two places? How much are they being sold for?
> 
> ...


Aaronc sells them, his are Blue Jelly, but same thing. Sometimes they have different names but they are the same shrimp. He sell them for around $5 a piece. His thread is here. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38789

Now Blue Jelly/Velvet are bred from blue rilis, which are blue shrimp with a red head/tail but the red was bred out. Some people are getting some with the red coming back though after breeding, so how much they breed true and if you want to either let the red heads comes back or cull them and keep the blue breeding is up to you.

these shrimp aren't dyed at all and will stay blue. That dying shrimp was in the early days of shrimp keeping before we actually had colored shrimp.

the best food to feed is a variety of foods from powders, fresh spinach, algae wafers, blood worms, mix it up.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> I've just google for the photo and Blue Velvet and will be my "starter".
> 
> Who sells Blue Velvet shrimps in Mississauga, or near Kennedy and Sheppard, or along the 401 between the two places? How much are they being sold for?
> 
> ...


I've got my blue velvets from Mr. Bako (kennedy & Hiway 7). check his post. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40047
I've also have some pics on the following post: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40257

Great looking shrimps!!


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Noticed 1 yellow is berried and potentially the PFR too.*

Thanks very much for everyone's inputs. I am really excited about the Velvet or Jelly blue. It's easy, it doesn't break my holey wallet, and it will be an awesome xmas gift for wifey (and me!!)

While on this breeding subject, I've just rescape my community tank and moved all of my shrimps into a "rimless-biocube-like" tank I made from old windows glass. First DIY tank and learned a lot.

Anyhow, I notice today that 1 yellow and potentially a PFR are "berried". Is that the right term for preggy shrimps? Does this mean I will have some babies soon?

What do I need to do to ensure a clean delivery?

Do I need to add a ball of riccia for hiding place? Shades? Temperature? Water change?

I've got green water. Should I setup a delivery tank with green water?

Thanks very much.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

If you have yellows and PFR's together, the babies may not have any color or be brown. You shouldn't mix them together, same thing with the blue velvets. they can't go with pfr or yellow or any other neocaridina.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

tommy from shrimpfever.com also has some baby blue velvets. saw a bunch in his tank the other day.

tommy and aaronc are the only two people that i will buy shrimp from now.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm a sucker for blue shrimps too (other than BB, for some reason I don't like the dirty looking). I might get some of these (Neocaridina) in a month or so ;-)


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

does the blue jelly breed with red cherry shrimps?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

zfarsh said:


> does the blue jelly breed with red cherry shrimps?


Yes. It's a cherry shrimp. Cherries eventually were bred into red rili, which were bred into blue rili, which were bred into jelly/velvet, and since people are getting red and blues popping back up into their populations, I might not even called them a new shrimp as they are really red rili's with no red heads but give off red head babies sometimes, so I dunno. lol.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

getochkn said:


> If you have yellows and PFR's together, the babies may not have any color or be brown. You shouldn't mix them together, same thing with the blue velvets. they can't go with pfr or yellow or any other neocaridina.


Thanks for the tips. I had mentioned that it was not my intention to breed initially as I was a complete NB. I know a little more now, and is planning to isolate the original parents in the near future. Likewise, the Blues will be kept isolated from other neocardina variance.

I have downloaded the compatibility chart from Planet I and understand the very basic. I know also that these guy don't last very long hence it's important to keep a colony going.

So far all of my results are based on luck rather than purpose. That will change as I learn more and more, and thanks you people like you, it will be an exciting journey!


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

chinamon said:


> tommy from shrimpfever.com also has some baby blue velvets. saw a bunch in his tank the other day.
> 
> tommy and aaronc are the only two people that i will buy shrimp from now.


I happened to bumped into shrimpfever and noticed the blue listed for sale few moments ago.

I got two votes for aaronc.

Can you tell me or pm me why tommy and aaronc are your sole selected two. I presume your experience with other sellers were not as positive.

Mr Bako is having a xmas special. He offerring BorneoWild Color (5g), BorneoWild Grow(5g), and BorneoWild Spinach(5g), and BorneoWild Barley (5g). I presume these are shrimp foods. Are they special or something?


----------

